# Erfahrung mit KSP und T-Mobile?



## glutus (10 Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und hab euch gefunden, als ich auf der Suche nach Hilfe war. Vielleicht kann ich solche ja hier finden?!

Ich mache es mal so kurz wie möglich!!

Im Oktober 2008 wurde ein Vertrag bei der T-Mobile gekündigt. Nach vielem Hin und Her will diese die Kündigung aber nicht bekommen haben, verkaufte die Forderung an die KSP Rechtsanwälte und damit ging der Ärger erst richtig los. Die KSP strebte einen negativen SCHUFA-Eintrag an, den ich nicht los werde, obwohl ich ein Schreiben habe, in dem die Zahlung der Summe hervorgeht.

Nun mal meine Frage?

Ist schon jemand von euch rechtlich gegen die T-Mobile wegen Verstoßes gegen das Datenschutzgesetz vorgegangen? Oder gegen die KSP wegen Übler Nachrede? 

Ein Tip wäre sehr hilfreich.
Vielen Dank schon mal,
Manuela


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrung mit KSP und T-Mobile?*

Worin siehst du einen Datenschutzverstoß? Hast du eigentlich einen Nachweis über den fristgerechten Eingang der Kündigung beim Provider (Einschreibenachweis, Kündigungsbestätigung)?

Der Schufaeintrag kann erfolgen, wenn du der Angelegenheit nicht hinreichend begegnet warst (Widerspruch gegen die Vertragsfortsetzung bei T-Mobile usw.)


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2009)

*AW: Erfahrung mit KSP und T-Mobile?*

Ich habe Erfahrung mit KSP und Arcor...
Nachdem Arcor(jetzt Vodafone) seinen vertrag nicht erfüllen konnte, weil gar kein Anschluß vorhanden war-und ich gezwungenermassen über Homezone aktiv war...Ende vom Lied...200€...ich immer in Kontakt mit Arcor-Arcor aber nicht mehr zuständig, da die MANAGER ZU INKOMPETENT:::cOMPUTER GAB AB AN ksp:::kSP-rATENZAHLUNG VEREINBART...Rechtzeitig bezahlt, alles nachweisbar...Ruft mich ne telefonistin von denen an, wo das Geld bleibt...Von oben herab...ich ganz ruhig..Ist seit 8 Tagen angewiesen...Sie unproffessionell und arrogant...Sie müssen...!!!! Sonst Gericht...Ich-ich muß gar nichts...Sie aufgelegt...ich angerufen-beschweren sie sich doch beim Gesetzgeber...Ich hab den die Überweisung gemailt und nen Brief...Entschuldigung wird nie kommen..Sind nur ...3.Garnitur....Nicht zu empfehlen für private Streitigkeiten....


----------

